# where did they go?



## Thorn407 (Jun 22, 2011)

I made a new thread from my windows phone but its np where to be found on the site. What gives?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

When and in which foruum did you post it? I see no deleted threads with your name.


----------



## Thorn407 (Jun 22, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> When and in which foruum did you post it? I see no deleted threads with your name.


I made a new thread last week. I thought it was in going through divorce or separating page. But I've looked for it and can't seem to find it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

This is the only one I see from last week

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/28514-silver-lining.html


----------

